# The Wrong way to bathe



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

So today, another boarder got back from the vet for a current coggins. She was cleaning the horse becuase it had rain rot. Then, she gave it a bath, nothing wrong there until the 'friend' that was with her sprayed the horse in the face. The poor animal's eyes turned white and she tossed her head as high as the rope would let her. 

I found this _very _cruel. IMO you should never spray a horse in the face with a hose! Do you like it when people splash your face and water gets into your eyes? What makes you think they would? Then, to make matters even worse, the owner says, "You need to get used to this girl." 

Okay, woman, why don't you get used to the hose pounding on your face and see how well you can? 

Anyone else wanna join the rant? Lol I just couldn't believe it. The water could get in her eyes, ears, nose...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Shrugs* Plenty of people do it and some horses love it. A horse that lives with mine, Rummy, loves it - He flattens his ears and closes his eyes and just blisses out.

Obviuusly not something I would do to a horse that didn't like it but it isn't the end of the world. Mine don't like it so I just sponge faces.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww. Poor horsey. 

I usually just wet a sponge and dab my horse's face with a little soap, being careful not to get it near any openings.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Agree with wild spot. The racehorse grooms do it, and plenty of others do as well. It's certainly not gonna hurt the horse, though some may not like it.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I do it to mine. its not like I'm beating her with the nozel or any thing. she will actualy go to sleep when I hose her face.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

agree with wild spot and ilytango. Its not cruel plenty of people as well as the racehorse groomers do it. Some horses just don't like it because they aren't used to it or have had a bad experience with a hose. My quarter mare used to love it where as my mustang wouldn't let you get anywhere near him with a hose becasue he was a abused using one


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

my pony doesn't like the horse in his face unless i let him drink from it. But my old horse loved the hose, he's an ottb and we used to spray his face to bathe him. gets him alot cleaner then sponging.


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a adjustable nozzle, and I always put it on mist/low when I want to "wash"my horse's face- actually more of a refresher. I put the mist next to her face so she can choose whether or not she wants it! When I want to "wash" it, I use a sponge.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess I'm just a softie, lol.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I put *my *face under the water when I shower...

I don't think there's anything wrong with it, as long as the water pressure isn't too high and as long as you make an effort to keep the water out of their nostrils and ears.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have never owned a horse that enjoyed being sprayed in the face. I don't do it, because I hate it myself. My husband thinks I am nuts that I won't put my face in the shower spray haha.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I spray my face, and I do my horses as well, she loves it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not talking about a light drizzle, or mist or anything like that, I'm talking about a thick stream of water hitting the animal's face as hard as it was hitting her body. She hated it. She was very paraniod they were going to get in her ears. After that, when their hands even got close to her ears, she would toss her head. 

I just wouldn't do it to my horse.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

I spray my horses face but i put it on a mist or gentle shower setting and do it at a light pressure, at first my horse avoids it, but then he calms and puts his head down low to let me. As long as you aim for the middle of the face its really okay and nothing wrong with it


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I don't do it just because I don't always know how a horse will react to it- my own horse doesn't like it, so I stick with wiping her face off with a damp sponge or cloth. If a horse enjoyed it, sure, why not. I guess it's definitely on how the horse reacts & likes it- in this situation, I obviously wouldn't continue spraying the horse's face as she was not comfortable.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_There isn't a wrong way or a right way to this in the end. It ends up being personal or horse preference._


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I do it. Not if the horse hates it though. I'll set the nozle to a light misty spray and aim it a bit above their heads and I'm always careful that if the horse is moving that I try my hardest not to get it in their eyes.
My friends Standardbred adores baths. He's the only horse in the paddock that will stand in the paddock loose for a hose down any time of the year and doesn't mind being sprayed in the face.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> I'm not talking about a light drizzle, or mist or anything like that, I'm talking about a thick stream of water hitting the animal's face as hard as it was hitting her body. She hated it. She was very paraniod they were going to get in her ears. After that, when their hands even got close to her ears, she would toss her head.
> 
> I just wouldn't do it to my horse.


Yeah that's mean. Maybe you should say something to them next time...Dont rip their heads off but suggest that maybe she doesn't like it.

I spray my horses faces but only lightly, kinda like light rain lol


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

None of my horses really much like being _sprayed_ in the face. Most of them don't even like baths. However, my DJ is such a big goof, you really never know what he's going to do. If it's hot out, he'll run over to the fence when you are filling the water trough, looking for a cool shower. He will turn every which way so you can can get him thoroughly wet...except his face. Now, he doesn't mind a bit if you hold the hose between his ears and let the water just run down his face if he's in the mood for it...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Good Lord, what a tempest in a teapot!

I spray and shampoo my horses' faces when they get a bath, because their faces get just as dirty as the rest of them. I expect them to deal with it.

I don't give them a choice about it, either. What is with people who let their _horses_ decide what they will or won't do? Do they let their children decide whether or not they should bathe, or let them decide to have candy instead of broccoli for dinner?

Animals, like children, need direction and discipline. My horses may not LIKE being sprayed in the face, but they don't act like heathens about it because they know they're expected to behave.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't ever do it with the full force of the water hose, but I'll cut the pressure down and run the water over their face, sure. If I'm too lazy to cut down the pressure, I'll spray it up and let it fall on their face. Mine don't mind it terribly, my main concern was always that I'd heard that water in a horse's ears was a really bad thing, since with their ear canal shape, the water would get trapped and could cause infections. Now I don't know how much truth there is to that, maybe none at all, but I always figured better safe than sorry. I suppose it would be best to desensitize them though, starting gently and building up the pressure over time, so they don't learn to fear the hose.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Apachie, I agree completely with desensitizing. What I don't agree with is people letting their_ horses_ decide what they will and won't accept.

Sure, if a horse is a raving lunatic no matter how long or gently you've tried to acclimate it to something, then I can see where you might want to avoid conflict and stress and find a compromise.

I knew a mare who would NOT accept clippers. Ever. She turned into a bucking, shrieking nutcase if you so much as got near her with them. Her owner tried all manner of desensitizing, and she never got better about it. So that mare went unclipped her whole life.

Horses don't like water on their faces, because it blinds and deafens them to any predators lurking about. I GET that. But if I'm on the other end of the lead line, they should be pretty confident I'm not going to let anything eat them while they're being bathed.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

> I have a adjustable nozzle, and I always put it on mist/low when I want to "wash"my horse's face- actually more of a refresher. I put the mist next to her face so she can choose whether or not she wants it! When I want to "wash" it, I use a sponge


OMG. *Lightbulb*
Thanks for posting that, I've been trying to figure how I can wash his face without just sponging.

Sure, I expect him to behave, and he does. But I can understand why he wouldn't want to be sprayed in the face. I'll try and make the process as comfortable as possible. Or just not do it. It's not a training issue I think I would push too hard, personally. But he's not a show horse, either.


----------



## LCharvon (Sep 24, 2010)

On the track we hose the horse's face with the water running (no nozzle or sprayer device, just the water out of the end of the hose) and it's not at all forceful nor does it harm them in any way. 

My Haffie HATES the hose on her face. I am working with her to get her used to the gentle stream. What happens if she were to get an injury to her head or face that needed to be hosed off? 

The more a horse "allows" in the way of all kinds of handling, the better.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I spray ALL my horses in the face after a ride. I make sure not to get it in their ears and and don't spray directly in their eyes but that's it. Actually most of them love it, my mare tries to play with the water stream with her lips  Immediately after I have finished spraying them in the face, I wipe the running water out of their eyes then continue with the rest of the bath, no problemo.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with Speed Race. I spray all my horses faces. I have an old fashion squeeze type nozzle. And I will spray pretty hard sometimes if the dirt doesnt come off. I shampoo their faces, forlocks, noses, and ears. And when Im done rinsing their face, I wipe their eyes off. My horses learn to stand for it. And once they realize they arent gonna die... most of them love it. And yes... in Florida... when its pushing 110 degrees.... I will spray my face... just as hard as I spray my horses... and horses have a lot tougher hide then people.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ChevyPrincess said:


> I just wouldn't do it to my horse.


Then don't.

If you are going to be around horse people, you are going to see things you don't like. If it doesn't directly impact YOU or something/someone you care for - you need to learn to smile and walk away.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I spray my horse's face, otherwise there's no good way to get it really clean!  That said, I usually turn the nozzle to "mist" and I start on her forelock and try not to get the water in her eyes, ears, or nose...and I work slowly, telling her she's a good girl. I would never turn it on full blast and get her in the face with it suddenly, that would startle ME!  

But depends on how used to it the horse is...for one getting used to it, you need to start slow or they'll always hate it. You can always progress from there once they don't mind it anymore and as some have mentioned, some horses like it and will even drink from the stream of water if it gets near their mouth!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

If I didn't do something just because the horse didn't like it I guess I wouldn't be cleaning his sheath, taking lessons, giving him a bath at all, and probably not even ride. I mean, most would prefer I just left them out to graze right? 

I'm sorry but I'm just amazed that spraying a horse's face off with a hose could ever be said to be "cruel."


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I spray my horse in the face with the hose. How else are you going to the their face clean? And the horse will get over it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _There isn't a wrong way or a right way to this in the end. It ends up being personal or horse preference._


I agree with this thought pattern, though my horse really has very little say in the preference or not. If it was up to him none of him would ever get sprayed with the hose. He is sure that hose water eats horses. Rain water is fine, hose water is evil and for sure cruel, no matter why it is touching his overly wide and delicate self.
Good thing I do not believe him and give him a bath every now and again anyway.



Speed Racer said:


> But if I'm on the other end of the lead line, they should be pretty confident I'm not going to let anything eat them while they're being bathed.


Or maybe they have heard through the grapevine that it is all a set up by the humans to catch them off guard. Yepper. You have a whole gaggle of mountain lions hidden away that you are going to let loose while you blind them with hose water. :twisted:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Or maybe they have heard through the grapevine that it is all a set up by the humans to catch them off guard. Yepper. You have a whole gaggle of mountain lions hidden away that you are going to let loose while you blind them with hose water. :twisted:


Well, we humans _are_ a predator species, so me being in cahoots with mountain lions probably isn't that far fetched, according to my horses.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Well, we humans _are_ a predator species, so me being in cahoots with mountain lions probably isn't that far fetched, according to my horses.


Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i use a wet sponge to wipe his face down


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

mls said:


> Then don't.
> 
> If you are going to be around horse people, you are going to see things you don't like. If it doesn't directly impact YOU or something/someone you care for - you need to learn to smile and walk away.


Yes! I don't see how anyone in their right mind would find bathing a form of abuse. Just because you see someone doing something differently with their horse than you would doesn't make them the or the action cruel and unusual. :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My horse loves the mister...makes all kinds of funny faces...does she like it on a regular shower setting? Not so much, but she enjoys the mister. I can also sponge her face easily. 

I see nothing wrong with teaching a horse to get used to having his face washed, but I don't necessarily think the nozzle should be on full, or anything like that; it's too easy to get water in their ears, and nose, and eyes.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My horse doesn't particularly enjoy getting a bath but if you stand in the pond until you get a fungal infection, you're going to get a lot of baths, like it or not!

I wouldn't go and blast her in the face with water but I am working on being able to hose off her face without a fuss. I'm taking it slow because I don't want her to start hating baths. 

There are tons of things that horses just need to get over. My kid hated showers/baths with a passion and that didn't stop me from holding her down and washing her hair (while she screamed bloody murder).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't hose my horses in the face. If they liked it, sure I would. But they don't, so why torment them. I did have a neighbor whose mule liked to be sprayed in the face, but my horses don't. I hose from the poll back and if their face needs washing (usually it doesn't) then I will just use a washcloth. Actually, my Mustang HATES bathes with a passion, so I don't even bath him anymore. 

I DO insist on sheath cleaning though, which he also hates, and he has actually gotten quite tolerant of it. But I have to wash the sheath because it gets really goobery. I don't _have_ to bath the whole horse. Just brushing him works fine. As soon as I put him back in his pen he's going to roll anyway, so why bother. :lol: It's kind of like finding the perfect parking spot. You go through so much trouble to find a good spot and then you only "own" it for as long as you are in the store. Same with bathing a horse. They are only clean for as long as you have them tied up. As soon as you let them go they are going to roll in the most dirt they can find. All the work for nothing! 

So the Mustang never gets a full bath. The other horses get one once or twice a year at the most.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I agree with this thought pattern, though my horse really has very little say in the preference or not. If it was up to him none of him would ever get sprayed with the hose.


_The only reason I wouldn't spray a horse in the face is if they are difficult to handle when bathing already or it would make bathing them at a later date not a good experience. But even then, I would't let them get away with not being bathed. It just might take longer to do it. They will eventually learn that it isnt going to kill them and that they will be getting a bath. Other then that....their face is fair game. _


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

CloudsMystique said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with it, as long as the water pressure isn't too high and as long as you make an effort to keep the water out of their nostrils and ears.


You don't want to spray up their nose or in their ears - no. However an intense rain storm will get their face pretty wet - and I have not heard of a horse that has melted away!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

mls said:


> You don't want to spray up their nose or in their ears - no. However an intense rain storm will get their face pretty wet - and I have not heard of a horse that has melted away!



Yup, been raining like India's monsoon season here the last two days.

My grey gelding likes to stick his head out of his stall and it gets completely drenched. If water were dangerous to a horse's ears, eyes, and nostrils, he'd be dead by now! :lol:

I actually snickered over that this morning while I was feeding, thinking of this thread and all the drama about getting water in a horse's ears, eyes, and nostrils. My grey Arab didn't get the memo that said he should be traumatized.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I only see a problem with it if the horse didnt like it. I dont see a problem if the horse is fine with it. Each to their own an' all. As long as you are sensible and dont spray it directly into a horses ears, eyes, nose then fine.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I make my horses learn to stand for it. They learn to like it or atleast deal with it. My filly hates it, but when the time come, she sucks it up and drops her head. She has learned that by dropping her head, the water doesnt get in her nose, ears, eyes... but by throwing her head up... right down the nose it goes.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

There is a proper way to do it. You spray the forhead and let the water run down. Horses are very protective of this area because they can drown through there ears.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speedracer, be sure to tell your horse that he is only allowed to let the downpour hit him in the forehead.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Yup, been raining like India's monsoon season here the last two days.


Would you PLEASE send some of your rain my way? It's so dry here, I have six inch wide cracks in the ground and the grass crunches when you walk across it. I'm really dreading this fire season! :shock:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Want some of mine too? I haven't seen the sun in a week I swear  It's getting depressing!! And the days are getting shorter and the temps are going into the 40's at night....*sigh*....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dee, we've had no rain for months, now all of a sudden we're being drowned. :-x

I've already started having to feed hay to my horses twice a day. In the spring/summer they only get hay once a day, and are out on grass at night.

It's really cutting into my hay budget, but I can't not give them forage. :?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm dreading the day we all decide to pull out the light weight blankets...  I have a feeling it's going to be soon!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> There is a proper way to do it. You spray the forhead and let the water run down. Horses are very protective of this area because they can *drown through there ears*.


Really? I've never heard this before.... 

I'm fairly certian that one of my relatives, trainers, riding instructors, veterinary professors, horse friends, or SOMEONE would've mentioned this to me. I guess it's possible they thought it was such common knowledge that there was no reason to tell me....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Really? I've never heard this before....
> 
> I'm fairly certian that one of my relatives, trainers, riding instructors, veterinary professors, horse friends, or SOMEONE would've mentioned this to me. I guess it's possible they thought it was such common knowledge that there was no reason to tell me....


Naw, I've never heard of it either.

Not sure how water in the ears relates to drowning. Maybe up the nose, since the sinuses drain into the throat, but the ears?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> It's really cutting into my hay budget, but I can't not give them forage. :?


[sarcasm]Of course you can just skip forage...until you get more (or the weather gets better in this case)... [/sarcasm]


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Really? I've never heard this before....
> 
> I'm fairly certian that one of my relatives, trainers, riding instructors, veterinary professors, horse friends, or SOMEONE would've mentioned this to me. I guess it's possible they thought it was such common knowledge that there was no reason to tell me....


I had just heard it myself so I started asking some people and it was common knowledge for them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> [sarcasm]Of course you can just skip forage...until you get more (or the weather gets better in this case)... [/sarcasm]


Well yes, I COULD. But I have a problem with not providing the proper nutrition and care to my animals. I know, it's a radical idea!!! :wink:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I could see up the nose, but the ears? :?

=


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never heard the whole drowing through the ears thing either...?? Interesting, how would that work?

I thought water in the ears was just not a good idea because of the risk of some sort of inner ear infection, same as people?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am guessing it is not just because google hates me that I find nothing that includes ears and horses and drowning. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Yeah I could see up the nose, but the ears? :?
> 
> =


The ears don't drain into the throat, so I have a feeling someone's been mislead.

Water in a horse's ears can lead to an infection if they're not dried properly, but drowning? No.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Well yes, I COULD. But I have a problem with not providing the proper nutrition and care to my animals. I know, it's a radical idea!!! :wink:


We've been having to hay the horses for the last month - the only really green grass is growing on the pond banks, which are getting wider and wider as the pond goes down. Fortunately, we know it won't go dry (spring fed) but we sure wish it would RAIN!!!!!! Even a gullywasher would at least fill the pond back up, and the grass would green up a bit. If the cracks in the ground get much bigger, we're liable to have a horse with a broken leg!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I am guessing it is not just because google hates me that I find nothing that includes ears and horses and drowning. :wink:


LOL yep I actually just tried the same thing! Found a lot of things on possible infections, although even those apparently aren't all that common...nothing on drowning


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

i don't see washing a horses face a problem. although i choose to not do it with the hose. i use a soft sponge. although on a hot day i run the hose on a mister on his face and he absolutely loves it. he hated me at first for it but, now he's learned it's not going to kill him...


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree about not letting the horse choose. What I ment (only read to the second page so forgive me) was I let her choose, whether or not she wants it when we're playing. Yes playing, xD. Sometimes we "play" when I'm filling her water bucket in the pasture. Seriously, she's like a kid in the sprinkler! However, when I'm bathing her, she knows she has to accept it.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL... I'm not sure if it is the wine or what, but I can't help but giggle at where this thread has gone. 

Hoofprints- I dug mine out the other day. =( They're calling for 30s overnight this weekend. 

As for the whole spraying the face thing. Have you seen the color of my horse, he has no choice. It happens at least once a week, he stands there with his ears pinned back, but he puts up with it. I told him if he stopped burying his head in the mud I'd stop washing it. He continues to go renegade on his side of the deal so the face washing,with a hose, continues.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got a white (gray) horse and she's only had one bath since I bought her last year. I just don't see the need to bath them that often. I clean their private parts once in a while, but a full out bath, not really. They will roll in the dirt anyway. Maybe it depends on how a horse is stabled. Mine live in the dirt so they will never stay clean anyway.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I only ever wash if I'm going to a show - otherwise they just get a hose when sweaty and stay filthy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Its actually much harder for me to clean my horse's face with a sponge. She has been known in the past to rear up at even the gentlest approach. Very dangerous. She pins her ears and raises her head when I spray her in the face, but she doesn't put me in harms way. She's not going to like it no matter how I do it, being incredibly headshy.


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Gosh, that's NOT good, my neibor's friend did that, he broke the hitching post.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a gardening hose nozzle thing and put it on shower and spray mine, but if I'm at a show I spray my horses full force. At first they hated it, but since they've gotten pretty use to it. They lift their heads a little, but they don't try and move or break cross ties or anything.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought of this thread as I bathed my mare yesterday after a hard ride and sprayed her right in the noggin - she loved it. Then gave her a drink out of the hose by spraying it next to her mouth, don't know who had more fun, her playing with the water stream or me giggling like a kid watching her try to catch the water with her lips!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Horses' eardrums are not connected to their throats. The middle ear is, but the outside ear is not, and the outside ear is not connected to the middle ear by any opening (they're separated by the eardrum). The outside ear is completely watertight. Even if the horse had a perforated eardrum, it would take a huge, continuous amount of water being poured in their ear to actually drown them. Not to mention, the water would still have to manage to make it into the lungs instead of the stomach when it reaches the throat. It's *extremely, extremely* unlikely to happen.

It's more likely that horses are protective of their ears because the vertical position of their ear canal makes it hard for them to shake out any water that gets in there (which is also what makes them more prone to ear infections caused by water in the ear).


----------



## Jinba Ittai (Oct 6, 2010)

Interesting thread...I have a new guy that hasn't seen a hose in his life, not to mention clippers, etc. His first month should be a fun one!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't really see a problem with it. As long as the pressure isn't too strong there is no problem with it. I know several horses at my work that LOVE having their faces hosed. One of them so much she begs for it standing there in direct direction of where the hose is spraying. And another one that loves to have the water sprayed in his mouth. He opens his lips and often the stronger you spray the happier he is.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

When I bathe, I turn the hose on very low and let it run over there face. But not letting it get in the ears or eyes. I do it very gently. And if I have a horse that just really hates it, I'll use a sponge. But my guys don't mind it gently. I don't see anything wrong with this, but I wouldn't spray him in the face, that's wrong.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_How is it wrong to spray a horse in the face? _

_There is NO right or wrong way to bathe a horse. If the horse completely and utterly hates it and throws a fit every time it is done even after you have tried to get him used to it, then maybe it is safer to not do it. If after a few tries the horse doesnt really care, then why not do it?_

_It comes down to personal preference in the end. I have never seen an article saying that no one should nevernevernever ever in their lifetime spray a horse in the face.... As long as you dont get it in their ears, everything should be just peachy._


----------



## NannonsWhiskey (Oct 14, 2010)

My horse hated it the first time but after that he loved it and would drink from the hose, etc. Though I never straight up sprayed him harshly with the hose. I try to to live by the if I wouldn't like it he's not going to like it motto!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Eh, depends on the water pressure. If a horse just hates it and never gets used to it, it would probably be best not to, but I would not say it's cruelty.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

My horses are fine with it, they close their eyes, lift their head and peel their lips back and they drink it too. 

Ever had a horse spray you in the face? 

I was bathing Luca once, and the water stopped coming out of the hose, I looked at it for a second, silly me, and he moved, and I got a face full of water. 

He constantly does this when I bath him, rofl. He knows that if he stands on the hose, water stops coming out.

He's smart >_>


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

*shrugs* Depends on the horse. 


Willie loves getting his face sprayed, and he'll hold the hose in his mouth and drink out of it. He'd probably try to bathe himself if I let him. Bath time/rinsing off is his favorite thing. He love love loves water.


----------



## LeahDaisyD (Oct 15, 2010)

I am a 40 yo adult beginner who just got her first horse, a 9 yo draft cross. He is a mellow guy and belonged to a beginner before me -- took a young lady from learning to ride through jumping 2'9", but she wanted to continue jumping higher so parents got her a fancy warmblood from Germany. So, Levi is a good, sane boy. Since we are in Southern Mississippi, which is buggy, I groomed him and then moved right into spraying him with fly spray, and my calm guy was NOT AMUSED! I found out some tips on this forum for getting him used to fly spray, which I am planning to try next. But reading this, I wanted to get your tips on how you would start the process of bathing a new horse, because I would like to bathe him this weekend. Also, does anyone have suggestions for a least smelly fly spray that is still effective and is still effective when wiped on versus sprayed -- until we work THAT out. FYI - I got Mosquito Halt, which Horse Journal recommended, but it smells like a super strong, super cheap men's cologne -- YUK! Initially I tried a natural spray which didn't stink AS MUCH, but didn't stop the flies either. 

Obviously I won't start by spraying him full on in the head first ;0 But, nozzle or no nozzle -- which body part to wet first, etc.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

The way I do it, is I either leave the hose on the stable floor, running a little.

Or, I show them the hose with no water coming out.

Or, best way, with the water running gently, not full blast, start at the horses feet and slowly work your way up with the hose. If your horse pulls back, just reassure them and start again.

It's always worked with my lot.


----------



## Jinba Ittai (Oct 6, 2010)

Start at the right front foot. From the bottom to the top, slowly run warm water up the leg. If he flinches and carries on, firmly tell him to whoa, and keep the water where it is. When he relaxes for that, move higher, and so on. Once you hit his shoulder, he should be mostly relaxed, but you can do the same process for each leg. You should wash in quarters anyway, just because of the sheer size. When you've shampooed and rinsed each quarter, you can do an overall rinse to get any residual shampoo off. If he really fights you for his face, use the hose as far as he'll let you, and then use a sponge to get the rest. His whole body is a big step for the first bath. As you bath him more often, he should relax and allow you to do more of his head. 

As for the fly spray, use a traditional spray bottle, not aerosol, and practice with water. That way you won't waste product or overuse the spray on his coat. Again, start at his front right hoof and move up to the shoulder, back over the body and down his back right leg. Repeat on the other side. Go as far up the neck as he'll let you, and then next time ask to do more. He'll get better with time.

Just don't move on from one spot until he is relaxed- otherwise you are sensitizing him, and it can get worse. Have fun with him!


----------



## Equustrian1017 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think it all depends on the horse. My old mare would have a cow if I sprayed her face but my old OTTB loved it! 
As long as you arent spraying directly in the ears or eyes and the horse is enjoying it, why not?


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

With my gelding, at first he loathed being bathed. Since I've never been in a particularly huge rush with him, I began just by slowly rinsing his legs/shoulder, and letting the water run gently over his back. In two weeks I progressed to using the spray nozzle which he now stands calmly for.

With his head, I don't spray. I take the nozzle off and lower the water pressure so it rinses his face, not pummel it. I don't really see the point in spraying a horse full-force in the face if they don't care for it, especially if it doesn't take much more if any time to just let the water wash over them instead. 

He still doesn't like it, but he'll at least hold still. Lilly however is fine with being sprayed on a lower setting as long as I take care to avoid her nostrils and ears.


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I hose off my horse's face.....but I put the hose between the ears and point it down towards her nose then turn the water on slowly. None of it gets in the eyes, ears or nose.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i spray my horse in the face, in the summer he gets so sweaty after a ride. i dont see it cruel if they get water in the eyes they should shut them and also pin there ears back to keep water out


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Eventer, thank you for bumping this thread.

I was thinking about this very thread the other day when I got home from work.

It was raining like crazy (and only in the upper 30s outside). When I got home from work my horses were standing under their individual overhangs nice and dry, except their heads. Both were standing so that their heads not only got rained on but were dripped on very heavily by the roof run off. They were both drenched (not just a little wet, soaked through) from the poll down to their nose.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

o yea my horses stand in the rain all the time  some times it could be nailing it down and they dont care


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

I personally don't have any qualms with hosing a horse’s face given that they (and you) can handle it. I leased a horse last year that just loved having me hose his face, so much so that he was always trying to drink from the hose! My current horse on the other hand does not enjoy it as much. He is actually quite resistant to it, even after several attempts at gradually introducing the hose. Alternatively, I use a drenched wash rang to clean his face, which he actually really likes. I don’t think of it as giving into him, I just feel that we sometime need to make compromises with our horses, and for my horse, I know it wouldn't have ended well, had I tried to continue with the hose.

What does bother me however, and I apologize if someone has already said this, or disagrees with me for that matter, but I can't stand when the people at our barn tie their horses to the washstand (without a quick release knot) and proceed to hose the horses face while the horse is freaking out, backing up and essentially trying to break free. It can be quite scary to watch - I usually have to walk away. Funny, because after an entre summer of trying to hose their horses faces this way, the majority of those horses wouldn't even walk near the washstand by the end of the season....hmm, wonder why?

If your horse does not like it, I think as their caretakers, we should try to make the experience less frightening, and a gradual process for those horses that are not used to it. They have to trust us, after all.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Cause im awesome i found the PERFECT video to prove its not bad to spray them in the face. but notice the horse isnt tied up and cant get away


----------



## BelgianDream (Dec 16, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> I'm not talking about a light drizzle, or mist or anything like that, I'm talking about a thick stream of water hitting the animal's face as hard as it was hitting her body. She hated it. She was very paraniod they were going to get in her ears. After that, when their hands even got close to her ears, she would toss her head.
> 
> I just wouldn't do it to my horse.


Some people just shouldn't own a horse...nothing wrong with washing your horse's face but he/she doesn't like it find a more suitable way to do it..full spraying a horse in the face is stupid if there afraid of it.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Bourbon loves being sprayed in the face. He drinks from the hose. See avatar.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it. I won't spray my horse in the face because he goes absolutely nuts no matter how low of a pressure I use, instead I squeeze a sponge out onto his face. He has learned to tolerate at least that.


----------

